# VW MK4+FK Angel Eye Projector Headlights+HID KIT



## {sic}GTI (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay forgive the ignorance.
I currently have INPRO projector angel eye headlights that I bought for pretty cheap from someone. They had already been through the ringer, so I didn't expect much out of them. So with that said, I am looking to replace these failing headlights with new sealed and smoked headlights. I can't afford the Hella angel eye headlights, a little too much for me, and I definitely can't afford the ecs combo kit.
I am willing to do a little work to get anything to work, as long as I have all the cards on the table if you get my drift.
I think it should be obvious I already own projector headlights, and I am looking at buying another pair that are new and made by another company, FK. I realize that sticking a HID "kit" into a pair of reflector headlights is retarded!
I am looking at purchasing these headlights:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
ECS also sells headlights similar to these that are made by FK, but this listing doesn't say they are made by FK, but they look dead on the same (but are questionably much cheaper):
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
So why can you pay $300+ for a HID kit and then could also just pay $60-$100 HID "kits". What is the big difference? Is it the ballasts? The bulbs? The harness? Plug-and-play guarantee? 
$100 HID kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
$73 HID kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
I were to purchase one of these kits, what am I going to have to connect to get these to work? I was hearing something about disabling DRL's so that the HIDS weren't on all of the time (which I am fine with). And then tapping into the high-beam ground?
I am not sure how important my high-beams are with these higher output HID lamps in a projector housing, but it sounds like most eliminate the high-beams without question. Either way if I lose them or can keep them it would be fine with me.
I already have hella fogs, so I wouldn't care about the fogs in any headlight housing.
Any input would be greatly appreciated. If you can point me in the direction of a better but still reasonable hid kit that I can use with the FK projector headlights, that'd be great too.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

cheaper isnt always better...things like electronics...dont skimp! i have a drop in HID kit in my projectors...best upgrade yet







well cept for the turbo


----------



## {sic}GTI (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Well, I was thinking of something middle of the road, not SUPER cheap, but not super expensive.
There is a guy on the vortex selling hid kits for 130, which seems reasonable to me. 200-300 seems a little crazy.
I have friends who have FK products and they are happy with them. I am sure my inpro's would have been fine but the previous owner totally butchered them and didn't even tell me he did, which is retarded! I got ripped off needless to say.
Just want something new and looks and works well, but isn't outrageously priced.


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: ({sic}GTI)*









I want to put a good HID drop in kit in these projector Depo. Would a D2S HID kit work with the Depo projector. I could be wrong or do I need to order the H7 drop in's.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (DRIVEN 1323)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRIVEN 1323* »_








I want to put a good HID drop in kit in these projector Depo. Would a D2S HID kit work with the Depo projector. I could be wrong or do I need to order the H7 drop in's.
H7


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

FK = Depo. Depo is a major aftermarket headlight manufacturer. They are cheaply made and perform similarly. If you think that paying 200 bucks for HID kit is crazy then you're crazy. I bought a set of used Hella ballasts with bulbs for $250. I wanted something I can trust. I would never trust a kit for under 100 dollars.


----------



## {sic}GTI (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*

Well there is a guy on the vortex selling HID "kits" for 130 which seems reasonable to me. And there are pages and pages of people on there who have had no problems with them.
So I would say 2 things. Sometimes yes "you get what you pay for" but other times you find a good deal and have to do a little work to get stuff to work.
So now back to our previous programming.
Is there a tutorial or DIY on how to connect MOST hid kits to our headlight system.


----------



## {sic}GTI (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: ({sic}GTI)*

Nevermind I figured out how it all works looking at many of the kits out there.
I am probably going to do a relay, because I could see something bad happening connecting a hid kit directly to the internal plug for the bulb for power. Most of the relay kits i have seen use a fuse and a relay to just use "one" of the oem plug/harness connections to trigger the ballasts to turn on. This seems like the way to go.


----------

